

Microsoft rumored to have put in a bid for Linden Labs makers of Second Life - anateus
http://www.techeye.net/internet/microsoft-to-buy-second-life

======
sbierwagen
Wow, only two years late on this one. Way to go, Microsoft.

Not that a tweet from... somebody, (Who precisely, is @tizzers?) citing an
anonymous source is exactly reputable.

~~~
anateus
Some of the comments say that @tizzers has provided reputable insider info
about Linden before.

Techeye also claim they get a current employee to corroborate, though I have
no idea how trustworthy that is.

